# wash mitt



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

whats the best on the market wash mitt whats your thoughts


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, either Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt or Meguiars Microfiber Wash Mitt are both good


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Or the dodo, sheepskin mitt








it takes some drying out, but its excellent


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, I also use either the megs lamb or sonus sheepskin. Both very capable items and durable if well looked after.

Steve.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Or the dodo, sheepskin mitt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have mentioned the dodo but it is a little pricey, but a nice mitt.

Mark


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Another Megs lambswool mitt user


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Megs for me to


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you can stretch to it the Dodo Wookie Mitt or the Megs Mitt. I also have another Megs Mitt that I use for wheels after using the EZ Detail Brushes.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

thumbs up for the Meg's mitt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i still prefer my sponge


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> i still prefer my sponge


OMG don't swear dude!!! I could say "ok" if its a large weave microfibre sponge, but a run of the mill foam sponge, just forget it! Absolute shame to use a sponge on a car, probably 70 to 80% of swirls come from these buggers combigned with poor wash technique!

Steve.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

steve o said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > i still prefer my sponge
> ...


What. even the Zymol sponge..

Sponges are fine, as long as you use the right sort, a B&Q grout sponge will be fine..

Sponges for cars need a large cell structure to draw the dirt in, yes cheap sponges don't have this, so will just drag dirt around the car..


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

To be honest, I've never used the zymol purely because it doesn't look open pore enough.

I know people who use the B&Q grout sponge however who have sustained reasonable levels of swirl reduction. However when you use them, you can still "feel" the grittyness and drag and reduction of swirl doesn't even compare to what you can achieve with mitts. When using any sponge for me, you always feel drag, which only means abrasion!

Mitts or fibre sponges all the way for me, just feel so much smoother to use and I find swirl reduction much easier with them.

Steve.


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Megs lambswool mitt for me too.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I have used the kent microfibre wash mitt and to be fair its fairly good but nothing feels better for your car than a meg's lamb wool


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

qstix said:


> Sponges are fine, as long as you use the right sort, a B&Q grout sponge will be fine..


a grout sponge... crickey, even just saying bring a shudder over my body!

i use megs all the way! never used dodo, but i like the look of that mitt!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

If you look over on Detailing World quite a few people use a Grout Sponge rather than a mitt...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

steve o said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > i still prefer my sponge
> ...


 :? well i use the Zymol sponge every wash  so i must be doing something right as my TT,s look ok


----------

